
Linux 5.2 Is Introducing the Fieldbus Subsystem - el_duderino
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.2-Fieldbus-Subsystem
======
ahoka
> uses TCP/IP paired with specialized protocols designed for delivering real-
> time performance

Real-time and TCP? huh? TCP has 3 second retransmission timeouts halting the
entire stream. Am I missing something?

~~~
jsilence
Yes, you were missing "paired with specialized protocols designed for
delivering real-time performance".

You're welcome.

